# Wave front aquarium



## TimrekWTF (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi all, just wanted to say that I was in Petco the other day and saw a new style aquarium. I want to say it was called a wave front or wave aquarium. It was large and I mean serious. The retail on the tank, hood and stand was about $1150. Just wanted to know if anyone else has seen one or perhaps even made a vivarium/palidarium out of one. I'll try and find a pic if I can and post it later. To give you a general idea though it was around 24" tall maybe the length of a 75gal, but the front was the neat part. Started out about 8" wider on one half and swept down in a bow style. Really cool. Ahh nevermind the pic post I found a link to one on craigslist. May not be a new thing but I thought it would make a really neat build.

90 Gal, Wave Front Aquarium (Reef Setup)


----------



## PacMan (Oct 9, 2008)

ya i was at a local pet store and they have one..it wasnt that much money tho, I would make a really awesome palidarium for sure. i was thinking about picking one put around christmas..idk tho, we'll see. Looks awsome i think.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Don't waste your money on that. I picked one of those up for a friend on this board for under $100 @ a reptile show - and no, I am not pulling your leg. Didn't have the lid - but the tank was perfect & brand new. 

Cool tank, can't wait until he gets it set up.


----------

